# The Aftermath of Hurricane Sandy



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo posing in front of a fallen tree at the entrance of Central Park. Unfortunately, due to downed trees, the park is closed indefinitely...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad your safe!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, thats depressing!

It will open again...eventually.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

glad you are safe


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Mateo posing in front of a fallen tree at the entrance of Central Park. Unfortunately, due to downed trees, the park is closed indefinitely...


Crazy storm. Hope everybody here from the east cost are safe and didn't suffer any damage to properties etc. We felt the effects all the way up here too. Insane wind gusts and horizontal rain last night. How's that damaged crane in Manhattan doing? Still dangling?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long to you thing it will take for the subways to be back up and running? I cant imagine the damage caused by all that water!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> How long to you thing it will take for the subways to be back up and running? I cant imagine the damage caused by all that water!


My brother lives in Jersey City and works in Manhattan, and said the Path train (from NJ to NYC) is closed 7-10 days :frown:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad you are okay. We have had wind gusts off of it all the way down here. I was driving my jeep on I-20 yesterday and it was scary.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

How did that snapped crane end up? 

I hope they can get the park opened for you


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Since you guys asked, I had taken this photo of the broken crane on the way up to the park this morning as well (@57th Street.) They had expanded the safety zone around it because of the high winds-- and the fact that they are not yet able to secure it properly until things calm down. There is a major hotel nearby and those people all had to evacuate...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Re: the subways and PATH train-- good question! The PATH is the worst, I have heard, along with the Brooklyn Battery Tunnel- it was like a raging river from what I understand!

But I've never experienced the subway system being shut down (through tomorrow at least.) It's like the veins and arteries of this city...


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> But I've never experienced the subway system being shut down (through tomorrow at least.) It's like the veins and arteries of this city...


I can't even imagine having no subway to get around and I just go into the city to see a show or visit a friend. I was thinking of going to brooklyn for a halloween show so I'm glad I didn't buy a ticket.

stay safe NYC peeps and I hope things get better soon!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

We've been watching from this side of the pond. I hope you're all safe with your pets and your personal items of value. My God it must have been scary for those of you in the affected areas, it was awful watching on our news, seeing all those people who have lost their belongings. One guy was videoing the storm uprooting a tree and it falling on his wife's car, he was upset, but safe and that's all that matters. Most things can be replaced, people can't. You are all in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that you and Mateo are safe.
It must of been so scary for both of you.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to see the two of you are safe. I was thinking about you guys while they were reporting. Pictures are absolutely amazing. I can only imagine what it looks like in real life.
Looks like the clean up will be long and grueling.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, there is a lot of damage-- over 10,000 trees down in NYC alone. But the outer areas of Long Island and New Jersey were hit the hardest. And millions without power...

My area is ok--- but, as a dog owner, the worst for me is not having a park to take Mateo to--- they are all closed off.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow 10,000 trees is a lot!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad your ok and hopefully things will be back and running soon. Goodness some of those poor people.... oh mother nature.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*How Did Your Dog Brave Hurricane Sandy?*



> Hurricane Sandy has offered dogs one silver lining. As Dr. Horowitz walks [her dogs] *Finn* and *Upton* near Riverside Park and on other familiar routes, she navigates carefully around downed trees, broken branches and leaf effluvia. While humans she meets may have an emotional reaction to a fallen tree, the dogs are sniffing what is to them “like this new mystery object that’s appeared from outer space.”


arty:

There is a _NY Times Storm Aftermath: Live Updates_ page that has over 100 news stories on it. I used this Twitter link that brings you right to the story on that long page. It keeps updating, at this moment this article is about 25 articles down. Give it a sec, it will orient right on this story.

My power is still out. Nicky appreciated the ambiance of the first few candle lit dinners but now we are on the same page: it's getting old.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I saw on the news tonight that Central Park should be open sometime this weekend! Hope you guys get to get out and enjoy it. Be safe!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes- I just checked-- the park will open tomorrow at 8 am. YEA!


----------

